
Hearing Frederick Douglass: His Speech on John Brown - tintinnabula
https://blogs.loc.gov/loc/2020/06/hearing-frederick-douglass-his-speech-on-john-brown/
======
labster
John Brown’s body lies a-mouldering in the grave; his soul is marching on.

It’s amazing how the song is still relevant today.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Brown%27s_Body](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Brown%27s_Body)

------
ARandomerDude
Hard to believe John Brown is viewed as a hero for justice these days. He
killed several innocent civilians, the first of whom was a black man, and was
subsequently executed for murder.

Slavery was a great evil. So was John Brown's "solution."

~~~
AbrahamParangi
John Brown has always been divisive. Growing up in MA, I was taught that John
Brown was a man of principles and conviction. I understand that in other
places he's considered more of a terrorist.

~~~
oconnor663
I guess that's the problem with moral clarity. When everybody agrees who's in
the right, they move on instead of arguing about it and escalating. If
escalation is the goal, you need to be divisive more than you need to be
right.

